# mothers day present



## terryo (May 11, 2010)

My son came over Sunday with this present....I'm going to put it outside, but left it in the living room for the time being...I still haven't decided if I like it or not....of course I didn't tell him that. If I can get someone to carry in I'll find a place in the yard for it.












Then I woke up to pounding and banging on the side of my house, and there was my other son starting to make the boxie garden he promised me. He said he will come over every day after work to finish it.
















Nice Mothers Day.....


----------



## terracolson (May 11, 2010)

how sweet!

I cant wait till my son is old enough to choose what to do for mothers day.


----------



## chadk (May 11, 2010)

You have some great kids!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2010)

Oh, I like your tortoise sculpture. I reminds me of So, my pyramided Aldabran tortoise!


----------



## Isa (May 11, 2010)

I love that statue, I am sure it is going to look beautiful in your garden .
I can't wait to see the enclosure your son is going to build


----------



## terryo (May 11, 2010)

Thank you....how could I forget to add this...my son came in from college for one day just to take me out for lunch at an outdoor cafe'...then we got ice's and sat by the water to catch up. He had to leave the next morning because he had finals. He took a bus for 31/2 hrs. going and coming just to see me for one day. I am very blessed with these boys for sure. I also got loads of plants for my new boxie pen.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

terryo said:


> Thank you....how could I forget to add this...my son came in from college for one day just to take me out for lunch at an outdoor cafe'...then we got ice's and sat by the water to catch up. He had to leave the next morning because he had finals. He took a bus for 31/2 hrs. going and coming just to see me for one day. I am very blessed with these boys for sure. I also got loads of plants for my new boxie pen.



The only thing this tells me is that somebody raised them right. Kids don't just get that way on their own. You are now being rewarded for your hard work, diligence and skill. I don't know if you are blessed or lucky, but I do know you did a fine job raising your children.

Happy belated Mother's Day to you.


----------



## ChiKat (May 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> The only thing this tells me is that somebody raised them right. Kids don't just get that way on their own. You are now being rewarded for your hard work, diligence and skill. I don't know if you are blessed or lucky, but I do know you did a fine job raising your children.



Very true  It sounds like you have wonderful boys, but you are obviously a wonderful mother!
Then there's my mother, who just got lucky that I'm such a fabulous child.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 11, 2010)

I am excited to see the final result of your boxie garden. How nice to have such skilled workers building their gifts of love for you to enjoy in your own back yard!v

Now, you'll have to find an unobtrusive spot for that poor pyramided sculpture, so Pio doesn't see it and think you're not taking proper care of your other tortoise...


----------



## Candy (May 11, 2010)

I like your new tortoise Terry. Is it a Leopard or what?  What nice sons you have raised looking out for their mother like that. You're blessed.


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all...I really love it, but I wish it wasn't so pyramided. That's the only thing I don't like about it. I told my grandson that it's a poor "rescued" tort that didn't have the proper care.  It's cold here 47 degrees, and raining, so production has stopped on my boxie pen.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 12, 2010)

Huh. We have three inches of snow and more rain/snow expected today. I covered every single flower I planted last weekend, so if it doesn't freeze below 30 most of them should survive.

Would someone please send the memo to Mother Nature that it's the middle of May for cripe's sake??!!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

What is going on????? I can't stand it. I had to bring in two big trays of veggies. Thank God we didn't plant them yet. But I did plant lots of flowers in my flower garden. I opened the door to let the dogs out in the yard this AM, and they just stood there, and then ran back in....weewee pads all over the house now. (two lil' Chihuahua's and a 2 lb. Yorkie)


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

No kidding, this weather is absolutely ridiculous. It was nicer in March for goodness sake!
I don't start work for another month so I was hoping it would be nice in May so I could lay out and go to the beach...ughhh!

And Terry you MUST post pictures of your chis and yorkie!!! My chi hates the cold weather too. She only comes out when I bring my other pup out so that she can get a treat when she comes back inside  She stands in the garage shivering


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

Bella





Misha (black and white)..... and Maggie (white)


----------



## Kristina (May 12, 2010)

I need your address. I am coming to steal Bella


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

I wish you could see just how little she is...2 lb's on the head.


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2010)

Awww Your dogs are adorable Terry, thanks for sharing their pics with us


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are ADORABLE!!! How old are they?


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

Bella (yorkie) is going to be 2 May 26th....Misha (black and white Chi) is going to be 6 in Aug. and Maggie May (white Chi) is going to be 5 in Sept. They are my babies for sure.
Geezeeee I hijacked my own thread.


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

I think I helped hijack- sorry!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

CHIHUAHUA! sorry..... haha


----------

